# why is perl module used?



## izotov (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,
I have a large perl script that uses a large perl module (lots of subs). I want to find what variables or subs of the module are used in the script. As both are quite large I do not want to do it "manually".
Is there any perl support for that? If no: any other working solutions?
Thanks!


----------

